# Duck



## baseball_hunter#8 (Nov 30, 2013)

What kind of duck is this?


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like a grebe to me-- but I aint no expert. You could ask the guys over in the waterfowl forum.....................not


----------



## T.P. (Nov 30, 2013)

Spoonbill


----------



## Doc_5729 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dead


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 30, 2013)

Not sure, but least you ain't getting ridiculed


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ring neck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm thinking its a scaup.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dumb post like this is why the waterfowl forum got shut down to begin with.  If you can't identify a duck in flight, or after you shoot it for that matter, you probably shouldn't be duck hunting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> Dumb post like this is why the waterfowl forum got shut down to begin with.  If you can't identify a duck in flight, or after you shoot it for that matter, you probably shouldn't be duck hunting.



sooo...... you're not sure what it is either?
And you are correct. Posts jumping on a guy for asking a simple question are a big part of the WF shutdown.
How's he supposed to learn if the answers he gets are like yours?
This isnt a cyber-scouting thread.


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 30, 2013)

Is its butt water tight?
If so it's a diver.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sooo...... you're not sure what it is either?
> And you are correct. Posts jumping on a guy for asking a simple question are a big part of the WF shutdown.
> How's he supposed to learn if the answers he gets are like yours?
> This isnt a cyber-scouting thread.



Looks like a ring neck to me, but it's hard to tell with the picture quality.

Whats one of the first the first things that is taught in hunter safety courses?  Identify your target before you shoot.  Its not that hard.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> Looks like a ring neck to me, but it's hard to tell with the picture quality.
> 
> Whats one of the first the first things that is taught in hunter safety courses?  Identify your target before you shoot.  Its not that hard.



The target was identified as a duck and shot accordingly.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like a ringer


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2013)

*Hard to tell with the picture*



rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking its a scaup.


 X2 Blue Bill


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 30, 2013)

Upon closer examination, blowing the picture up to where a single pixel can be extricated, I have determined it to be a:


decoy.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The target was identified as a duck and shot accordingly.



Uh yeah. 

Seriously its the just jump on people for trying to learn that I dont understand.  Be it duck forum or deer forum or what ever.
I cant ID that duck.  I would however shoot it in flight as a "duck".


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 30, 2013)

I would have let him grow another year.


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 30, 2013)

See the band on its leg?
Wonder where it's from.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Nov 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The target was identified as a duck and shot accordingly.



 after asking other buddy's and a few taxidermist, it has been identified as a ring neck.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 30, 2013)

yup its a ringer!


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2013)

Bill is to blue to be a ringer. Ringer has a grey bill with white lines. The duck has a light blue bill. Check it out.


----------



## creekrocket (Nov 30, 2013)

killer elite said:


> X2 Blue Bill



Man O' man... Them eyes aren't as sharp as they used to be...


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 30, 2013)

It's a purdy duck and that's all that matters.


----------



## goob (Nov 30, 2013)

Did you get it? Would make a nice mount!


----------



## little rascal (Nov 30, 2013)

*I would think twice*

bout' hunting with those buddie's and getting something mounted at those few taxidermist. 
That is a Bluebill!!
Seriously, look up ducks it's not that hard>


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 30, 2013)

its got rings and a black tip on its bill, dose it not?


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The target was identified as a duck and shot accordingly.



In this case i would have to disagree with you........ Hear me out first....     

Even though the total duck limit is 6 you are only allowed 2 scaup. So if you shot 6 ducks not knowing what they are and you show up at the ramp with 6 bluebills you are two times over the legal limit. I doubt if the GW will take " i didn't know what they were but i only shot 6" as an excuse. I would strongly suggest going to the DU webesite and studying the field id section so you know what you are killing. That is not bashing but trying to save someone from getting a fine.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 30, 2013)

X2 RNelson, Swampstalker on the other hand should have taken a different approach on his comment.  That's why we are round the campfire and not in a waterfowl forum!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> In this case i would have to disagree with you........ Hear me out first....
> 
> Even though the total duck limit is 6 you are only allowed 2 scaup. So if you shot 6 ducks not knowing what they are and you show up at the ramp with 6 bluebills you are two times over the legal limit. I doubt if the GW will take " i didn't know what they were but i only shot 6" as an excuse. I would strongly suggest going to the DU webesite and studying the field id section so you know what you are killing. That is not bashing but trying to save someone from getting a fine.



I have no problem with hearing you out at all or your reasoning. I havent chased ducks in years and most of my encounters were mallards, woodies, and the occasional teal. The fact that there are differing opinions all stems from a somewhat grainy photo that is all we have to go with. I thought it was a scaup because the i didnt see a white line across the bill and couldn't decide what color the back feathers were. 
If you guys say its a ringneck, i'm good with that.


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh no! Another waterfowl thread.....................


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 1, 2013)

tcward said:


> Oh no! Another waterfowl thread.....................



Hey man, we are like a fish out of water!!!!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Dec 1, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> X2 RNelson, Swampstalker on the other hand should have taken a different approach on his comment.  That's why we are round the campfire and not in a waterfowl forum!



Yea, you are right, I was a little harsh.  I was just upset about not getting any ducks yesterday morning, and maybe a little jealous.  I was hunting one of my secret spots and had ducks flying in from every direction.  But every time they would cup up and start diving in they immediately flared and high tailed it out of there.  After having this happen about twenty or so times, I called it quits and started heading back through the swamp to my truck.  Thats when I realized why the ducks were flaring, I had left my truck's headlights on.  And wouldn't you know it, my dang battery was dead!  It was a long walk to the main road to flag down some help!  Anyways, I apologize for being hash baseball hunter, but it is very important to be able to identify the ducks you are hunting.  Like rnelson said, the game warden aint ganna like your answer of "oh, I didn't know what kinda duck it was!" when he ask you why you killed over the legal limit of a species of duck.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 1, 2013)

Where is the best place to go and kill a duck like that?
Just Kidding!
Seriously.  Im lucky to drag two ducks out on any given day.  I hunt my own pond, waayyyy far away from public land.  Some days the ducks fly good. others I see a few pass over.
I have however, Never shot one of those like in the OP.  So, Congrats to the OP!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2013)

Something about ducks changes some people into a completely different critter.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> Yea, you are right, I was a little harsh.  I was just upset about not getting any ducks yesterday morning, and maybe a little jealous.  I was hunting one of my secret spots and had ducks flying in from every direction.  But every time they would cup up and start diving in they immediately flared and high tailed it out of there.  After having this happen about twenty or so times, I called it quits and started heading back through the swamp to my truck.  Thats when I realized why the ducks were flaring, I had left my truck's headlights on.  And wouldn't you know it, my dang battery was dead!  It was a long walk to the main road to flag down some help!  Anyways, I apologize for being hash baseball hunter, but it is very important to be able to identify the ducks you are hunting.  Like rnelson said, the game warden aint ganna like your answer of "oh, I didn't know what kinda duck it was!" when he ask you why you killed over the legal limit of a species of duck.



You read way too much into the OP. All he asked was what kind of duck is this? He didnt say he killed a bunch like this or even that he had shot this particular duck. For all we know he took a pic of the dead bird in the back of somebodys truck. This was simply a duck ID thread.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 1, 2013)

blue bill... very commonly mistaken for a ringer and vice versa. If that is a ringneck then the phone taking the picture must of had the "make the duck bill light blue" filter turned on. I like rnelson's very nice, non-combative posts throughout the campfire forum... He just might win us back the waterfowl forum


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Something about ducks changes some people into a completely different critter.



I might just have to make this my signature!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 1, 2013)

trophyslayer said:


> blue bill... very commonly mistaken for a ringer and vice versa. If that is a ringneck then the phone taking the picture must of had the "make the duck bill light blue" filter turned on. I like rnelson's very nice, non-combative posts throughout the campfire forum... He just might win us back the waterfowl forum



I hope so man!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I might just have to make this my signature!!





Be my guest.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Be my guest.



↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Dec 1, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> Yea, you are right, I was a little harsh.  I was just upset about not getting any ducks yesterday morning, and maybe a little jealous.  I was hunting one of my secret spots and had ducks flying in from every direction.  But every time they would cup up and start diving in they immediately flared and high tailed it out of there.  After having this happen about twenty or so times, I called it quits and started heading back through the swamp to my truck.  Thats when I realized why the ducks were flaring, I had left my truck's headlights on.  And wouldn't you know it, my dang battery was dead!  It was a long walk to the main road to flag down some help!  Anyways, I apologize for being hash baseball hunter, but it is very important to be able to identify the ducks you are hunting.  Like rnelson said, the game warden aint ganna like your answer of "oh, I didn't know what kinda duck it was!" when he ask you why you killed over the legal limit of a species of duck.



No worries. Yes I did shoot it without identifying it. It was the first ducks to come in that morning. The picture makes the bill look blue but it is more black with a whitish ring around it. It also has a thin brown ring around the neck. We killed 2 drake ringers. I plan on getting it mounted as well. Thanks to all that helped.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2013)

Moved to the proper forum.


----------



## folded77 (Dec 1, 2013)

ringneck, I think the pic distorted the colors a little if you look close you can barley see a white outline on the bill, and the feathers on the back are alot darker than a bluebill, bluebill are speckeld, and the shotgun shells look like they are glowing witch Is why I think its the pic


----------



## fowl player (Dec 1, 2013)

blue bill ringer cross? body of ringer bill of scaup imo but the picture could be playing tricks on me.


----------



## bluetickdog (Dec 2, 2013)

It is a dead duck


----------



## Scott R (Dec 2, 2013)

Ringneck...but poor picture.  

Bill has proper markings and color...although a little more blue than most but some are.  See it on younger birds.  Slight white lines are seen on bill also....again may be young bird.  Black on tip is visible if you look hard...again poor pic.   Slight top notch can also be seen on head.  Dead give away it's not a bluebill is the back though.  It's black...not vermiculated like on a scaup.

A wing shot would make it 100%.   If you guys would just post a pic of outstretched wing so the secondaries (Speculum) can be seen proper identification would be easy.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2013)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Upon closer examination, blowing the picture up to where a single pixel can be extricated, I have determined it to be a:
> 
> 
> decoy.



I agree and its positioning was so good that it decoyed two moderators in with feet down and head back!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm thinking ringer as well but the pic is really poor quality ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> I agree and its positioning was so good that it decoyed two moderators in with feet down and head back!


----------



## turnipgreen (Dec 2, 2013)

ringer in my opinion as well


----------



## Bdub (Dec 2, 2013)

I think its a ringneck as well, Blue bills have that white ish color on their back feathers.  

I would have to say on a side note that being able to properly identify the difference between a ringneck or blue bill in flight is pretty hard. If I had 2 blue bills in the boat I think I would have to let any other ringnecks or blue bills land in the decoys before I could shoot them or ID them.


----------



## killerv (Dec 2, 2013)

ringer


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Dec 2, 2013)

Not sure if this helps but I have come to conclusion to it being a ringer.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 2, 2013)

It's pretty easy to tell that's its a ringneck because its a ringneck.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 2, 2013)

Ring neck . Better pic better ID.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 2, 2013)

Bill is solid blue......this is a scaup.........no white band on the bill.....

Nelson is just trying to help......it's just good ethics to know what your shooting at and what you carry to the ramp......the wardens are not as forgiving as these guys on here......

This book will help.....you can pick it up at any book store...       National Audubon society field guide to North American birds.     (Eastern region)......

One of the best id guides out there......keep it in the boat.

After a closer look there are no white feathers blotched in on this ducks back.....so that would be a ring neck for sure.....he also has a high crown head.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, there ya go, BB Hunter#8. Its a consensus now that the duck you killed is a Ringneck.


----------



## across the river (Dec 2, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Bill is to blue to be a ringer. Ringer has a grey bill with white lines. The duck has a light blue bill. Check it out.



Sorry Killer, that is a ringneck.  Bluebills don't have black backs.


----------

